# Bacon on the Smokin'-It#3



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

Second batch I've done....been in pops brine for two weeks.

This time I only added 1/2 cup of salt per gallon as the first batch was too salty.


----------



## twoalpha (Jul 3, 2015)

Will be watching for the results.


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BE25C3B6-7076-4228-96D2-8501F3DBBFAC.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E38E1D5B-9AB0-45DC-AD72-CCFDA49036F9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...43507FB4-E8FC-4FE2-AA3E-98D69ABB11F9.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...68403596-C2B3-4747-8BCC-A6C7DE64D45A.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0D1126E6-2A59-48B2-A70D-725CC09FD6C2.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...41B7BDBC-DC28-4121-9740-2C7DC6CB0C17.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

Drying.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...304EEDBC-F72B-47E9-82A1-24B8EA852806.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8A5F49A0-C2C5-4CE8-9DA7-6877D390BE27.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0C17DC2D-8D67-482D-8458-2F4FBE2A824E.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D29E2FAC-ED7F-43FD-A935-AC352B8D6116.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A9CBFB85-A72A-4533-98E4-5D037204DC69.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

I didn't actually do them on the smoking it number three and putting them on my Brinkmann gourmet electric smoker....


I had two full bellies and cut them into three pieces each...

After brining I dried for several hours in front of a fan and then put four of the thirds on bacon hangers.

I hung those from 18 1/2 inch rack on the Brinkmann gourmet electric smoker.  

The other two shitty ends I skinned and hit with pepper and placed on top of the rack, I had issues trying to skin those and pieces with the folds on my last batch.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...693692D9-601D-4BCF-8E7C-6FEF383206DD.jpg.html

I used Todd's amazing pellet smoker with Traeger apple pellets lip from both ends.


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C9A4A00E-8175-435E-A95A-544E8EA18843.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C1BB2611-AD0A-469F-A9BE-9593B5A38A9C.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1D0BB440-2870-4BB9-B7D7-463FE8609367.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...CC246D2F-4DAA-414B-8B88-6A4287E05A36.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7CDDB36E-AF7F-41BF-8F95-733EDB916930.jpg.html


In at 12:00 July 3, 2015.


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1991665E-B4BC-4A79-8BD2-BDFFC644F1D8.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...25EC566B-DDA5-473A-8207-10EE04B10BC2.jpg.html


----------



## driedstick (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice job!!! you have "gunna be good" bacon there

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dert (Jul 3, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...CC5C7376-E05F-4E78-960E-A09FF632B83D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...91225F11-0B95-4B55-891B-27757B2F2131.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A04B1205-674F-460B-80C0-54B092F15E4F.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 7, 2015)

The AMPS jumped tracks and was burning in 4 directions!  Got a little hot on the bottom.

I smoked for 4 hours a returned to the fridge.

Into the Smokin'-It from now on...with only one side lit!

I smoked for another 10 hours, the next day it rained, a total of 14 as of Sunday July 5th.

It stopped raining yesterday July 6th, so they went back into the Smolin'-It with one side lit from 4:00 PM until this morning...still going at 8:00 AM...total of 30 hours so far.


----------



## dert (Jul 7, 2015)

Reloaded and ready to burn again...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3771947A-3477-4EB7-95A4-71A45BB9FE45.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...81B76A2C-DF9C-4FEA-B8DC-D4706E5BCECB.jpg.html

Pepper...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7126F07B-1350-4FB7-BD4F-87688C61AA9F.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4A234136-791C-4C60-8AE1-8D84D0EECEAE.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 7, 2015)

After 36 hours of cold smoke (and probably 4 hot), 40 hours total...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C8A77303-F005-4DCA-BE11-8ECDF425A821.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 9, 2015)

Just finished skining the remaing 4 pieces:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...09B92945-2642-45D3-9FAC-213AF6DE2ECA.jpg.html

Into the freezer for slicing!


----------

